# Creepy old doll



## jacamh (Aug 15, 2014)

MacOk I know I know I have a thing for dolls lately this Halloween but this doll is probably my favorite. I like to go cheap and used when doing my Halloween decorations.like they say one man's trash is another man's treasure. I found this doll at good will outlet.I had to dig for a min but I got her. I paid a total of 44¢ so I'm pretty excited about that.she already looked old school so I painted her face completely white blacked out the eyes and put black circles on her cheeks she came out super creepy and I love her. For anyone who has sewing skills she would be super easy to make. Enjoy!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

oh nice  im just looking into making ragdolls and then making the clothing halloween styled  but that looks great!


----------



## jacamh (Aug 15, 2014)

i just happened to find this and it freaked me out with out the paint on its face so i knew it was a keeper lol


----------



## Bene' Strope (Sep 16, 2014)

Your right up my alley!! Love creepy dolls. I thought I might put them in my small tree this year. I found a huge raggedy ann doll but she looks too happy. Any ideas on what to do with her would be appreciated. I thought about putting her in a box with a Do Not Open sign. What do ya think?


----------



## jacamh (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolls are my favorite things to play with.so many options if how to horror them up.Here is my suggestion anything I make it buy I like to put my own touches on every thing. I think the box is a great ideal! Maybe go to home depot and get the wood they have 70% off and make a wood one make it look beat up and super old. With little miss raggedy we need to take her down a notch and make her a little less happy! Here's what I would do look at the stitching of her mouth if it's just thread going up in a half circle I would remove the thread.then I would redo the mouth something a little more creepy like a straight line to begin with them with a different colored thread I suggest maybe a sand color or something a little darker then her skin I would make it look like someone sewed her mouth shut. Then I would get some putting soil or dirt and make her look a little dirty like she's been on the move. Then I would take fake blood (I love blood and making them look crazy lol) and put some in a gloved hand and ruin the fingertips down her face make it look like she's a killer doll some on her hands and some on her outfit mess up her hair a little make it kinda tangly . Add more stuff if you want rip holes in the outfit or arms.let your imagination run wild when I design my stuff I think of things that I would be terrified to see and just make them even scarier.can't wait to see how it turns out good luck!


----------

